# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Enquête de l'ASPAS dans un parc de chasse

## phacélie

Très peu connue, la chasse danimaux en captivité concerne environ 1 300 parcs et enclos partout en France qui détiennent au total entre 50 000 et 100 000 animaux : cerfs, chevreuils, mouflons, daims, etc. La chasse peut y être une activité personnelle des propriétaires ou une activité commerciale : les propriétaires font payer à des chasseurs le droit de venir tuer des animaux.



https://www.aspas-nature.org/actuali...e-le-grillage/ (comporte un lien vers une pétition)

https://www.30millionsdamis.fr/actualites/article/17289-chasse-en-enclos-une-enquete-de-laspas-denonce-des-parcs-dattraction-pour-chasseurs/

https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...RspS33uBaXZLTA

https://reporterre.net/VIDEO-La-chas...lle-et-sadique

----------


## domi

Et la chasse à courre débute mardi prochain !! ces gens là on ne les voit jamais en forêt autrement que pour massacrer ces pauvres bêtes

----------


## superdogs

Pétition signée ; encore une fois, on est dans la tuerie abjecte

----------

